# Avoiding financially supporting woke propaganda



## TheShedCollector (Jun 24, 2020)

Here's the story of a problem I've had and a solution I've found which has helped me remain sane as we navigate through clown world.

The problem was, that trying to avoid financially supporting companies that spout woke PC bullshit, actively shit on white men, pay the most token of lip service in the most insincere fashion to BLM / LGBT / Pride / <<insert oppressed minority here>> or actively shit on their own customers. It brings my piss to a boil, even for companies I don't buy anything from or in any way care about. It's soul destroying just constantly adding companies to this list and it feels like I can't enjoy anything. I've not been to the movies in probably six years, I've barely bought or played any new release video games. The ones I get I either deliberately buy second hand to avoid giving the companies any money, buy from a grey market website where they will probably eat a chargeback or just wait until they are 75% off on Steam. All modern music is shit anyway so avoiding that is easy enough.

My solution for video games, is to play older video games. I picked up an original Xbox a couple of weeks ago. Games for it are on sale in quite a few pawn shops, charity shops, ebay etc and most of the games are dirt cheap. And god-dammit are they just so much more fun than modern games. I was playing Rainbow 6 Black Arrow and it felt great to be back playing a game that didn't have a stupid fruit machine that costs $2.49 a spin for some random skins or dance moves. I played Simpsons Hit and Run and realised, it really is a good game. It's not just nostalgia, it is legitimately still a really fun and challenging game. Then there's stuff like older Need for Speed games, Hitman, XIII, Timesplitters, Tony Hawks games, Prince of Persia, Outrun 2, the list goes on forever and you can get these games for between $1 and $3 if you look in the right places. For the price of one AAA game I've got what was a limited edition Xbox and 15 games, and I can add full new games to my library for less than the cost of one AAA lootbox. It's a similar story for PS2 stuff. There is a MASSIVE archive of games, loads of which you probably wanted as a kid but couldn't afford. You can pick them up now for a few dollars. Even if the game sucks you don't really care if it only cost you $2.

There's other things I've been trying to do to avoid supporting this kind of bullshit. I'm trying to spend more time making things rather than buying things. I struggle to get raw materials a lot of the time it's just so freaking expensive, but on the plus side no tool or paint manufacturer is doing this kind of shit. Most tool, paint and fixture manufacturers don't even have manned social media accounts. No shitting on customers, no purity testing, no moral-fagging, patronising lectures or insincere statements of solidarity and support for the mentally ill. It's brilliant. Same for the builders yards, pawn shops and other second hand retailers that sell these things.  Building stuff is fantastically stress relieving and easily one of the best things any man can do for his sense of self worth or importance. Even just making a good job of building a simple tidy shelf is fantastic.

Please let me know what you think. Am I alone in this thought process? Has anyone else found a way to deal with this? Am I being an enormous vagina myself by even caring? Is there some other place or environment where people don't care about politics and where you can just do stuff and have fun without the social justice police?

Shed.


----------



## ProgKing of the North (Jun 24, 2020)

If you’re letting political/culture war bullshit affect your day to day life you’re gonna have a bad time. This is just cancel culture from the right and it’s gay as fuck.


----------



## HeyYou (Jun 24, 2020)

nigga who cares


----------



## Neko GF (Jun 24, 2020)

"SJWs BAD!!! BOYCOTT THIS!!"

What a stunning a brave stance to take.


----------



## soft kitty (Jun 24, 2020)

Meh, boycotting is a waste of time. I buy whatever products I think are the best.

Most corporations are left-wing, they are the establishment, so most of them, of course are going to have some woke/sjw/blm bullshit.

I remember Amazon coming out in favor of BLM; so fucking what, I use amazon all the time, I'm not going to stop now just because they made a statement I disagree with.

Gillette went too far though, and I did boycott them.


----------



## Save Goober (Jun 24, 2020)

I feel this way sometimes. I try to buy low packaging/plastic products, and a great source of these is Lush cosmetics. But Lush is also extremely into radical genderspecial tranny bullshit that I don't support.
Ultimately, I still buy from them because the environment friendly packaging (which I care about) is something that actually affects the end product, while the virtue signaling doesn't have anything to do with soap or lotion. But I do reconsider how much I want and if I could make it or buy from another source.
With Vidya, the virtue signaling comes through in the end product, so it's a little different. Overall I wish we weren't in this situation where companies also have to have a moral alignment. Unless it has something to do with the actual content of the products and how they're produced I don't need to know how the company feels about gay people or anything else. It's creepy and weird.


----------



## soft kitty (Jun 24, 2020)

melty said:


> I feel this way sometimes. I try to buy low packaging/plastic products, and a great source of these is Lush cosmetics. But Lush is also extremely into radical genderspecial tranny bullshit that I don't support.
> Ultimately, I still buy from them because the environment friendly packaging (which I care about) is something that actually affects the end product, while the virtue signaling doesn't have anything to do with soap or lotion. But I do reconsider how much I want and if I could make it or buy from another source.
> With Vidya, the virtue signaling comes through in the end product, so it's a little different. Overall I wish we weren't in this situation where companies also have to have a moral alignment. Unless it has something to do with the actual content of the products and how they're produced I don't need to know how the company feels about gay people or anything else. It's creepy and weird.


Politics infects everything.


----------



## KateHikes14 (Jun 24, 2020)

Getting out and doing stuff in the real world is your best bet. Twitter isn't real life, and it doesn't reflect much besides what vocal minorities think. Have fun with real stuff and real relationships, it's healthier.
Woke politics are in like evangelism was. Companies are going to pander.


----------



## NerdShamer (Jun 24, 2020)

dinoman said:


> Politics infects everything.


I hear ya. Just a few weeks ago, Real Racing 3 came out with a pride flag skin that had "We Believe In The Power Of Diversity" on it.

Fittingly enough, it was an BMW that was turned into a clown car, which is a company that used forced labor from the concentration camps to build aircraft engines during WW2


----------



## JambledUpWords (Jun 24, 2020)

KateHikes14 said:


> Getting out and doing stuff in the real world is your best bet. Twitter isn't real life, and it doesn't reflect much besides what vocal minorities think. Have fun with real stuff and real relationships, it's healthier.
> Woke politics are in like evangelism was. Companies are going to pander.


Pretty much this. Once a movement or trend becomes safe enough to support, corporations will jump the chance to pander in order to get even more money. It’s super transparent. Once gay marriage was legal nationwide in the US, companies that didn’t previously mention it at all came out in support of the gays to try and get those rainbow dollars.


----------



## NIGGER ASS PEE POOPY RAPE (Jun 24, 2020)

video games actually don't cost any money at all if you just download them from filehosts like mega.nz instead of from Steam's servers. the same goes for movies, TV, music, ebooks, etc.


----------



## Demonslayer1776 (Jun 24, 2020)

Just steal everything


----------



## jorgoth (Jun 24, 2020)

You might not be interested in politics, but politics is certainly interested in you.


----------



## ProgKing of the North (Jun 24, 2020)

jorgoth said:


> You might not be interested in politics, but politics is certainly interested in you.


But see shit like rainbow flags or saying “we support blm” shouldn’t affect anybody’s life enough to actually bother them. How does it actively harm you?


----------



## jorgoth (Jun 24, 2020)

ProgKing of the North said:


> But see shit like rainbow flags or saying “we support blm” shouldn’t affect anybody’s life enough to actually bother them. How does it actively harm you?


What makes you think they'll stop there? What makes you think they won't try to overrun everything the way they've overrun media and so much of politics? Yes, pulling down statues is "just symbolic" but what about the rioting and the occupation of "autonomous zones"? What makes you think they'll stop without being forced to stop?


----------



## Save Goober (Jun 24, 2020)

ProgKing of the North said:


> But see shit like rainbow flags or saying “we support blm” shouldn’t affect anybody’s life enough to actually bother them. How does it actively harm you?


Why does it have to actively cause harm? I just don't like it in the same way I don't like companies trying to be your friend and have cutesy Twitter feuds with each other. Companies aren't people and it's creepy and dystopian.


----------



## Webby's Boyfriend (Jun 24, 2020)

jorgoth said:


> You might not be interested in politics, but politics is certainly interested in you.


Just like the symbiotic relationship of Kiwi Farms and lolcows.


----------



## jorgoth (Jun 24, 2020)

Webby's Boyfriend said:


> Just like the symbiotic relationship of Kiwi Farms and lolcows.



I would much prefer a predatory relationship, thank you very much.


----------



## ProgKing of the North (Jun 24, 2020)

jorgoth said:


> What makes you think they'll stop there? What makes you think they won't try to overrun everything the way they've overrun media and so much of politics? Yes, pulling down statues is "just symbolic" but what about the rioting and the occupation of "autonomous zones"? What makes you think they'll stop without being forced to stop?


I don’t live in Seattle, and autonomous zones are pretty cool anyway. Breaking away from what you deem an oppressive government and setting up your own is American as fuck.


----------



## jorgoth (Jun 24, 2020)

> I don't live in Seattle


That's a shocking level of myopia, what's to stop this happening everywhere else?



> Breaking away from what you deem an oppressive government and setting up your own is American as fuck.



Given the recent shootings at the CHAZ I would love for you to join them.


----------



## Lemmingwise (Jun 24, 2020)

You could try living in a shed. Or just build your own business
website
internet
society.

You can't boycott when it's every company.


----------



## TaterBot (Jun 24, 2020)

Actually I like this idea. I still have all my old equipment and tons of games...
Come to think of it, I believe I've aged out of the interest zone, and since I work in a stressful healthcare field, so no time for gaming anymore anyway.
Still, your advice is sound, OP, make 'em bleed!


----------



## NIGGER ASS PEE POOPY RAPE (Jun 25, 2020)

ProgKing of the North said:


> But see shit like rainbow flags or saying “we support blm” shouldn’t affect anybody’s life enough to actually bother them. How does it actively harm you?


I have no problem with companies putting gay nigger flags on their websites, I have a problem with them refusing to allow opposing political opinions or jokes on their websites.


----------



## TheShedCollector (Jun 25, 2020)

ProgKing of the North said:


> But see shit like rainbow flags or saying “we support blm” shouldn’t affect anybody’s life enough to actually bother them. How does it actively harm you?



It actively harms me because what these organisations want is inherently harmful to me. 

BLM wants to abolish the police. I'm glad the police do such a good job the overwhelming majority of the time protecting me, my home and my property by taking scumbags off the streets. BLM marches include the phrase "Pigs in a blanket, fry em like bacon". Where BLM goes, riots, destruction and social unrest follows. I'm glad I live in a 99.5% white area, if I was living closer to more black people, I'd be worried about my house, car or employer getting smashed up or burned out in a riot. I don't buy for one second that black people are mistreated by police because they are black and it's not entirely a result of their own actions.

The social justice pandering bothers me, because receiving an annoying, nannying, patronising lecture about how I'm a racist / sexist / homophobe / whateverphobe and I need to do better is just infuriating. I'm none of those things and being talked down to like I'm 5 years old by some multi-national conglomerate that either directly owns slaves in its Asian or African sweat shops, or indirectly employs slave labour by buying diamonds and minerals they need from the local warlord, is something to be pissed off about.

The rainbow crap doesn't bother me as much, for the most part it's just annoying because it's so transparently pandering. At the end of the day though it's just a case of "we love you come spend money with us". That's just the point of advertising in general. But it still pisses me off.


----------



## ProgKing of the North (Jun 25, 2020)

Fair enough for the most part, but while I question to some degree how much of it is a racial thing police brutality is 100% a real issue and far than just the result of the actions of the victims


----------



## KimCoppolaAficionado (Jun 25, 2020)

jorgoth said:


> What makes you think they'll stop there? What makes you think they won't try to overrun everything the way they've overrun media and so much of politics? Yes, pulling down statues is "just symbolic" but what about the rioting and the occupation of "autonomous zones"? What makes you think they'll stop without being forced to stop?


During the turn of the century, there were a lot of people who were convinced that the dissolution of factory towns and company scrip and the creation of the first labor safety laws were going to cause the US to become a stateless anarchist hellhole within 30 years, and basically thought that the working class should have a gun to their head and a boot on their neck for their own good and that Upton Sinclair should be hung in the town square.
Given that no one in BLM has even done anything like the Haymarket Bombing yet, I see no reason to fear them over labor agitators (who _did_ end up stopping without the need for the systemic execution of the IWW).


----------



## jorgoth (Jun 25, 2020)

Senior Lexmechanic said:


> During the turn of the century, there were a lot of people who were convinced that the dissolution of factory towns and company scrip and the creation of the first labor safety laws were going to cause the US to become a stateless anarchist hellhole within 30 years, and basically thought that the working class should have a gun to their head and a boot on their neck for their own good and that Upton Sinclair should be hung in the town square.
> Given that no one in BLM has even done anything like the Haymarket Bombing yet, I see no reason to fear them over labor agitators (who _did_ end up stopping without the need for the systemic execution of the IWW).



So it's fine as long as they continue salami slicing, got it.


----------



## KimCoppolaAficionado (Jun 25, 2020)

jorgoth said:


> So it's fine as long as they continue salami slicing, got it.


Yes, because what you call "salami slicing" is how any meaningful change one way or another happens in democratic societies, and trying to make it sound like a scary buzzword only makes you look like a paranoiac.  And if you don't like democracy: why complain about forces accelerating the collapse?  That's the only way you're going to have a shot to get your non-democratic cause _de jour_ enacted.


----------



## jorgoth (Jun 25, 2020)

> Yes, because what you call "salami slicing" is how any meaningful change one way or another happens in democratic societies, and trying to make it sound like a scary buzzword only makes you look like a paranoiac.


You say that salami slicing is how things are done and yet you call me a paranoiac for thinking they have bigger ends in mind. Could you try making that make sense for me?



> And if you don't like democracy: why complain about forces accelerating the collapse? That's the only way you're going to have a shot to get your non-democratic cause _de jour_ enacted.



Do you want that to happen? It seems like you're writing up talking points just to spite me.


----------



## Super-Chevy454 (Jun 25, 2020)

Lemmingwise said:


> You could try living in a shed. Or just build your own business
> website
> internet
> society.
> ...



Should we fight these companies by fighting fire with fire and force these companies to push these woke propaganda policies to the Middle East and Eastern Europe?


----------



## Lemmingwise (Jun 25, 2020)

Super-Chevy454 said:


> Should we fight these companies by fighting fire with fire and force these companies to push these woke propaganda policies to the Middle East and Eastern Europe?


Nah, we gotta go kaczynski

Or get another hotpocket. One or the other.


----------



## KimCoppolaAficionado (Jun 25, 2020)

jorgoth said:


> You say that salami slicing is how things are done and yet you call me a paranoiac for thinking they have bigger ends in mind. Could you try making that make sense for me?
> 
> 
> 
> Do you want that to happen? It seems like you're writing up talking points just to spite me.


1. I am saying that you are characterizing the normal democratic process (campaign, protest, raise awareness, etc) with language that tries to make it sound like a sinister conspiracy.  There are so many incremental steps between our current situation and what, I believe, you see as their end goal (black planet where white men have no rights and are enslaved/hunted for sport) that their "salami slicing" will hit up against the wall of "what a democratic society will permit" well before the several centuries needed to enact their goal.  You're already seeing them start to hit the wall _now_ with increasing skepticism directed towards affirmative action and the increasingly-ridiculous demands of the hardcore ideologues to destroy all images of white Jesus.  We aren't at a crisis point where people are willing to throw aside the current political paradigm in exchange for whatever radical ideology is popular at the moment and seems best positioned to save them (these protests have nothing on the race riots of the 60's and 70's, which _themselves _weren't the kind of crisis point I speak of: look at the material conditions of Weimar Germany, Pre-Revolution and Directorate-era France, and pre-Revolutionary America).
2. No, I do not. I was simply speculating that, given that you seem to fear the democratic process, that _you _would prefer a non-democratic situation, which would require America to reach a crisis point or to collapse.


----------



## Son of Odin (Jun 25, 2020)

Grow your own food (or at least buy it locally)
Learn to sew and repair your own clothes
Stop watching TV
Stop playing video games or watching movies made in western countries after 2013 or so (they suck for the most part anyway)
Pirate all of your games and movies or buy them second-hand
Delete all of your social media

There's also lots of things you can make yourself if you have a 3D printer and/or know how to weld or work with wood. And you should probably also focus on not having so many material "things" that you don't need.

Just a few ideas...


----------



## jorgoth (Jun 25, 2020)

> 1. I am saying that you are characterizing the normal democratic process (campaign, protest, raise awareness, etc) with language that tries to make it sound like a sinister conspiracy. There are so many incremental steps between our current situation and what, I believe, you see as their end goal (black planet where white men have no rights and are enslaved/hunted for sport) that their "salami slicing" will hit up against the wall of "what a democratic society will permit" well before the several centuries needed to enact their goal.


Tearing down monuments is the "normal democratic process"? Declaring parts of a downtown autonomous is part of the "normal democratic process"? 

And how is it not a "sinister conspiracy"? These groups have been operating for decades with basically zero oversight or direct media attention aside from the odd Project Veritas sting. Nobody knows who their financiers are, nobody asks.



> You're already seeing them start to hit the wall _now_ with increasing skepticism directed towards affirmative action and the increasingly-ridiculous demands of the hardcore ideologues to destroy all images of white Jesus.



"Skepticism". Really? All I see are people bending the knee.



> We aren't at a crisis point where people are willing to throw aside the current political paradigm in exchange for whatever radical ideology is popular at the moment and seems best positioned to save them (these protests have nothing on the race riots of the 60's and 70's, which _themselves _weren't the kind of crisis point I speak of: look at the material conditions of Weimar Germany, Pre-Revolution and Directorate-era France, and pre-Revolutionary America).



What would make the left stop aside from a violent pushback? Seriously. Anything that was purely institutional would be considered "racist", institutional authorities are either too fearful of being called out or too optimistic about their ability to control the mob. 



> I was simply speculating that, given that you seem to fear the democratic process, that _you _would prefer a non-democratic situation, which would require America to reach a crisis point or to collapse.



What's to say that they won't simply co-opt the government and have the secret police state put down all their political enemies? What's to say that huge portions of the military and the police aren't on board with the kakistocracy?


----------



## The Pink Panther (Jun 25, 2020)

ProgKing of the North said:


> setting up your own is American as fuck.


Sure.....buddy.


----------



## Made In China (Jun 26, 2020)

You can't avoid this unless you stop paying taxes.


----------



## Jimjamflimflam (Jun 29, 2020)

Son of Odin said:


> Grow your own food (or at least buy it locally)
> Learn to sew and repair your own clothes
> Stop watching TV
> Stop playing video games or watching movies made in western countries after 2013 or so (they suck for the most part anyway)
> ...



That's pretty much the road im on currently.  Been doing wood working projects (never did wood working except for middle school woodshop) and trying to garden (badly).

I love it so far, feels good to put together a flower box to then use in garden.  Great sense of accomplishment for such simple work.

Only problem is that this road is lonely as fuck.  I was always a loner so used to it for the most part but even with my remaining friends I find myself just heading more inward.  Nothing to talk to majority of people anymore.

Did you see the latest viral show on Netflix? Nope

Check out this meme on pop culture!  I don't get it.

Let's play some new game together!  I don't have a console nor upto date pc.

Etc.

Even if you keep to yourself on your goals and projects and don't make a big scene about it, everyone will still think you are a pretentious wanker because you aren't following the rest of society.

Obvious answer is get better friends but that feels like it's impossible because all my peers are trapped in this material, pop culture shit show.


----------



## axfaxf (Jun 29, 2020)

TaterBot said:


> Actually I like this idea. I still have all my old equipment and tons of games...
> Come to think of it, I believe I've aged out of the interest zone, and since I work in a stressful healthcare field, so no time for gaming anymore anyway.
> Still, your advice is sound, OP, make 'em bleed!



I´d suggest you mod one of the old rigs or get a Raspberry and retrogame away

OT: I don´t keep a list and frankly idgas, which company panders to what stupid trend (besides Gilette, but that opened another can of worms). ^^

regarding other forms of entertainment, there´s a couple libraries around here. it´s amazing how fast a weekend passes by with a book or two.


----------



## Johan Schmidt (Jun 29, 2020)

Try and buy local as much as possible? I actually have been thinking about this over the past few days and it's sort of occurred to me that I don't really buy all that much? I'm just not very consumerist anyways;  and I live in a small town where I can just buy from the butchers, grocers and local cottage industry shops. I don't watch TV; I use the internet mainly. Not sure what your options are in a city though. Then you'd be fucked.


----------



## Son of Odin (Jun 29, 2020)

Jimjamflimflam said:


> That's pretty much the road im on currently.  Been doing wood working projects (never did wood working except for middle school woodshop) and trying to garden (badly).
> 
> I love it so far, feels good to put together a flower box to then use in garden.  Great sense of accomplishment for such simple work.
> 
> ...


I'm sort of the same way. I have a small circle of friends now and had other circles of friends in the past but have always been sort of a loner compared to the average "normie".

I still occasionally find myself "consooming product" when I'm hanging out with friends or when it's almost impossible to avoid, but I still try to cut down on it as much as I can. I've started growing food again recently (used to have a garden years ago, now I'm growing them in buckets since it's easier) and I've been doing more 3d printing. sewing, and art (mainly drawing) projects. Some of my ideas have also actually helped me as far as doing things with friends goes (ie. learning how to sew helps with putting together cosplays for anime conventions). As for people outside of friends and family, as I've gotten older I don't give a shit what they think anymore.


----------



## Nom Carver (Dec 8, 2020)

One thing to remember is that companies only care about money and most of them will happily flip politics on a whim if they think more people would buy. I guarantee that a staggering amount of corporations would gladly advocate Naziism or some shit if they thought it would make them more money.


----------



## bot_for_hire (Dec 8, 2020)

Nom Carver said:


> One thing to remember is that companies only care about money and most of them will happily flip politics on a whim if they think more people would buy. I guarantee that a staggering amount of corporations would gladly advocate Naziism or some shit if they thought it would make them more money.


They already do though. They support Chinazis and censor whatever China doesn't like. 


> Here's a growing list of companies bowing to China censorship pressure​List of companies under China's censorship orders (so far)​


----------



## Syaoran Li (Dec 8, 2020)

I mostly like older media anyway and tend to buy secondhand because it's cheaper.

Politics or no politics, most newer popular media flat out sucks anyway. 

That and I'm literally and unironically a Boomer sympathizer who actively hates his own generation and believes the Millennials and Early Zoomers got exactly what they fucking deserved and wish the same would happen to Generation X (AKA the ones who actually ruined this country and shifted blame on the Boomers)


Something else you can do is to invest in other hobbies or literally and unironically make your own media if you feel you have the means to do so. It's not that hard to write a book in whatever genre you want and self-publish it on Amazon and other platforms.


----------



## Seventh Star (Dec 8, 2020)

TheShedCollector said:


> The rainbow crap doesn't bother me as much, for the most part it's just annoying because it's so transparently pandering. At the end of the day though it's just a case of "we love you come spend money with us". That's just the point of advertising in general. But it still pisses me off.


I hate that shit. Apart from appropriating the rainbow for political purposes, they don't represent me, and there's nothing to be prideful about. I want to be normal, not be turned into currency by companies or treated with tokenism. Just dont put any flags and sell me my product for fucks sake.

For OP, I'd recommend straight up not giving any media that espouses wokeness any attention. Don't even think about it, pretend it doesn't exist.


----------



## Samson Pumpkin Jr. (Dec 9, 2020)

Syaoran Li said:


> It's not that hard to write a book in whatever genre you want and self-publish it on Amazon and other platforms.


yeah, it's not hard to do it, but the only notably example of a book getting popular through that was the mars story. Most good writers who want to get their stories out there are already in the established industries, I would know. And that's because most writers are not interested in politics as their primary hobby so they're willing to put aside their disagreements to get into the publishing business, which is not easy to break into. If somebody is publishing their books on amazon because they dislike the publishing houses for political reasons, chances are his book is gonna be shit.


----------



## cybertoaster (Dec 19, 2020)

If its media then just pirate that shit

Host a pirate server for extra butthurt


----------



## muh_moobs (Dec 21, 2020)

Retropill. And try to screen the sources you purchase from for the causes they support. Why buy old movies from some sodomite when you can give your money to someone closer to your own values selling the same thing?



Austrian Conscript 1915 said:


> yeah, it's not hard to do it, but the only notably example of a book getting popular through that was the mars story. Most good writers who want to get their stories out there are already in the established industries, I would know. And that's because most writers are not interested in politics as their primary hobby so they're willing to put aside their disagreements to get into the publishing business, which is not easy to break into. If somebody is publishing their books on amazon because they dislike the publishing houses for political reasons, chances are his book is gonna be shit.


Publishing houses are controlled by desert merchants and the left, serving as another avenue to indoctrinate the masses by suppressing wrong think and editorializing material to suit a narrative. Once again you are incorrect.

There are plenty of reasons to avoid publishing houses. The real issue is that Bezos is also pozzed and will likely shut you down if asked to do so.



melty said:


> I feel this way sometimes. I try to buy low packaging/plastic products, and a great source of these is Lush cosmetics. But Lush is also extremely into radical genderspecial tranny bullshit that I don't support.
> Ultimately, I still buy from them because the environment friendly packaging (which I care about) is something that actually affects the end product, while the virtue signaling doesn't have anything to do with soap or lotion. But I do reconsider how much I want and if I could make it or buy from another source.
> With Vidya, the virtue signaling comes through in the end product, so it's a little different. Overall I wish we weren't in this situation where companies also have to have a moral alignment. Unless it has something to do with the actual content of the products and how they're produced I don't need to know how the company feels about gay people or anything else. It's creepy and weird.


You know plastic is recyclable, right? Instead of buying woke products and being lazy, you could just collect your packages and take them to a recycling depot if you're woke on the environment.


----------



## Otterly (Dec 21, 2020)

Being a bit less of a consumer is a good thing. Being able to make and repair things is a good thing. 
Being able to grow a proportion of what you eat is a good thing. 
Being wary of media, advertising and social media is a good thing. 
being able to do all this makes you a little less dependent, and it’s good for body and soul to be active and work with your hands, and garden in the fresh air. 
   All these things are good things, OP.


----------



## Save Goober (Dec 21, 2020)

muh_moobs said:


> You know plastic is recyclable, right? Instead of buying woke products and being lazy, you could just collect your packages and take them to a recycling depot if you're woke on the environment.


Tons of plastic is not actually recyclable or it's extremely inefficient to do so. What actually seems to end up happening to a lot of "recycled" plastic is it gets shipped overseas where it's mostly just dumped somewhere and less than 10% of it is recycled. People think they can recycle any plastic and that's far from true.
Look up your local recycling program, I bet a lot of stuff you think they are recycling they aren't. And even if they say they take it, that doesn't mean someone will actually buy it and recycle it. And I've gone through this shit trying to find special places to recycle weird stuff and it's largely a massive waste of time if you can even find a place that does it.


----------



## the fall of man (Dec 21, 2020)

I just buy games I want to play and I don’t read Kotaku or take Twitter seriously. Why scrutinize the ethics of the person providing your mindless entertainment? I don’t care what you think about animal rights, I just care about whether your apocalyptic waifu simulator is as ridiculous as the last one


----------



## biggest big boy (Dec 21, 2020)

i just replay the same fifteen games i've been playing since 1998 lol


----------



## muh_moobs (Dec 21, 2020)

melty said:


> Tons of plastic is not actually recyclable or it's extremely inefficient to do so. What actually seems to end up happening to a lot of "recycled" plastic is it gets shipped overseas where it's mostly just dumped somewhere and less than 10% of it is recycled. People think they can recycle any plastic and that's far from true.
> Look up your local recycling program, I bet a lot of stuff you think they are recycling they aren't. And even if they say they take it, that doesn't mean someone will actually buy it and recycle it. And I've gone through this shit trying to find special places to recycle weird stuff and it's largely a massive waste of time if you can even find a place that does it.


Then you should probably just stop using cosmetics. Or abandon environmentalism.


----------



## Save Goober (Dec 21, 2020)

muh_moobs said:


> Then you should probably just stop using cosmetics. Or abandon environmentalism.


Or I could just use fewer of these products? Weird take.


----------



## muh_moobs (Dec 21, 2020)

melty said:


> Or I could just use fewer of these products? Weird take.


If you don't want to support woke shit, stop giving your money to Johnson and Johnson and Unilever since they're the parent companies of nearly all cosmetics.


----------



## Samson Pumpkin Jr. (Dec 21, 2020)

muh_moobs said:


> Publishing houses are controlled by desert merchants and the left, serving as another avenue to indoctrinate the masses by suppressing wrong think and editorializing material to suit a narrative. Once again you are incorrect.
> 
> There are plenty of reasons to avoid publishing houses. The real issue is that Bezos is also pozzed and will likely shut you down if asked to do so.


Bruh, wtf do you think I meant when I said "put aside their differences?" On this one point I completely agree with you, it's just that anyone who is actually serious about being an authour must go through publishing houses. Self publishing is only successful if you already have an audience.


----------



## literal autist (Dec 21, 2020)

Who do you think you are? The fucking Unabomber?


----------



## muh_moobs (Dec 22, 2020)

literal autist said:


> Who do you think you are? The fucking Unabomber?


Just a Boogie-loo boy


----------



## FugginBawls (Dec 22, 2020)

I love faggots and I still eat chick fil gay. Stop being gay and just consoom if it's something you enjoy.


----------



## Jimjamflimflam (Dec 22, 2020)

FugginBawls said:


> I love faggots and I still eat chick fil gay. Stop being gay and just consoom if it's something you enjoy.


I have a mouth, and I must coomsom!


----------

